# new mini SOLARFORCE L2 ...



## radu1976 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just found these on the solarforece site :
http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/data/5.3/img1.jpg

http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/data/5.3/img3.jpg

http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/data/5.3/img4.jpg

http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/data/5.3/img6.jpg

I have found a few on e-bay , some retails for 25$ others for 32$ shipped.

I wondering if someone grabbed this kind of SF L2 .
Quite nice in my opinion, I like the flat bezel with SS ring , but quite big for a one CR123 light : 11 cm the lenght and 3.2 cm the bezel diameter.


----------



## madi05 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

looks like 3p


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

I like pic 3!

A cheap way to house an M30 and run it on an RCR123.

The small SS bezel ring is an excellent touch! I will have to get one of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## madi05 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

hey sgt, u think that bezel will fit out 6ps? thread wise? hmmm

madi05


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

3 is my favourite too : metal colour, peaceful bezel, silver ring .
The pb is that this is 32$ on e-bay while I found only the black one with strike bezel for 25$ 
Huh, those guys are playing with the prices ...
The L2 mini should be less than an L2 which was 25-27$ shipped !



Sgt. LED said:


> I like pic 3!
> 
> A cheap way to house an M30 and run it on an RCR123.
> 
> The small SS bezel ring is an excellent touch! I will have to get one of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## madi05 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

hmm i only found the black one wiht the bezel? for 25 bucks , cant find the others?

madi


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



madi05 said:


> hey sgt, u think that bezel will fit out 6ps? thread wise? hmmm
> 
> madi05


 

Nope it won't. Solarforce bezel rings all have a different thread pitch than Surefires. 

If it would work I'd order a dozen of these new ones!


----------



## madi05 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

isnt weird how they copy the threads for the body and tail cap but not the inner ring? lol oh well i have those ones coming we talked about before ,, im going to leave one a little crenulated and the other smaller like we were talkigna bout, lol will show u some pics when i get them 

madi


----------



## M.S (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

I got a black bezel with SS ring from http://www.solarforcestore.com , it's supposed to be HAIII too. They sell also just the ring separetly and say that it fits surefire and G&P flashlights.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

Well they say it fits Surefires huh? I've heard that from them before! 

What the heck I'll get one and see if it is another fantasy. Only 8 bucks.

I just ordered it, if it's really SF compatible I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## pipspeak (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

Ooo, maybe it's SF E-series compatible so I can stick the silver head on my McClickie Pak


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*


----------



## M.S (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

I tried to switch the rings, but couldn't get the 9P bezel ring to open. Are they glued, should I boil the head? Solarforce ring unscrews easily...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

YES Boil that sucker in a Ziplock baggie!

Heat is your friend. :thumbsup: As are needle nose pliers.


----------



## M.S (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

I'll try that later, I'm at work now. People would think that I'm crazy if I went to the kitchen to boil my flashlight parts...


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

boil water and leave the head in it for 5 minutes. Unscrew, dry and switch rings. Go nice and slow.


----------



## YourTime (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

The last one looks nice,

Love the Strike bezel


----------



## cernobila (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



M.S said:


> I got a black bezel with SS ring from http://www.solarforcestore.com , it's supposed to be HAIII too. They sell also just the ring separetly and say that it fits surefire and G&P flashlights.



Also available here; http://www.lighthound.com/Solarforc...r-Solarforce-and-Lighthound-heads_p_2860.html

They fit both the Solarforce and G&P but do not fit the G2 and most likely the 6P. The plastic rings have different thread to the metal ones.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

Wow. I find this funny because I have been looking for a 3P clone for months, and bought FiveMega's 1x16340 body to make my own. I'll give the solarforce a try also. Thanks for the heads up!

Here's my 3P clone, with Solarforce bezel and forward clicky tailcap:


----------



## PaulH (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

Just did a quick search for these. There are a few different varieties available from here:

http://www.solarforcestore.com/serv.../searchpath/24873/start/7/total/40/Categories

Anyone bought from these people before?


----------



## madi05 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



cernobila said:


> Also available here; http://www.lighthound.com/Solarforc...r-Solarforce-and-Lighthound-heads_p_2860.html
> 
> They fit both the Solarforce and G&P but do not fit the G2 and most likely the 6P. The plastic rings have different thread to the metal ones.



yeah but lighthounds says it does not fit the surefire,, the other one for 8 bucks says it does fit surefire lights

madi05


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

I just ordered a L2M, black, CREE R2, with stainless crenelated bezel. I also got some other toys I've been wanting light the lens filters and a lanyard ring, and the tactical tailcap (oversized, forward clicky). I'll let everyone know how they are when I get them. I thought I was done with light purchases for a while. Damn you CPF.


----------



## M.S (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

When you get these please let us know if it will fit 18350 cell and if the head fits without a gap with for example malkoff or lumensfactory modules.

I'm currently edc:ing a FM bodied "3P" with 18350 cell, solarforce head and leef tailcap... But I have a pretty big gap with LF or DX modules that I'm using.


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

I like the look of these lights, but have one issue with them.

The input voltage of the drop-in only allows for the use of RCR123/16340 cells, so you can't fall back to CR123 primaries as a backup if needed.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

My FM 1x16340 3P body is running a Tenergy RCR123 and DX Cree R2 module. It seems as it they are the same length as the 18350, so I'm not sure why you have a gap. I don't own an 18350 cell, nor any LF or Malkoff modules. Perhaps it's an anode spring issue?


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

I will take measurements when they arrive.

Also, for the record, my DX module says its rated for 3.7V to 18V, but it runs just fine on a CR123 primary. Output between the primary and RCR is not really noticable, although going from a single cell body to a 2-cell body is VERY noticable in output. I suspect the Solarforce modules to perform similarly.


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

Here is the paceful model for 32$ :
http://cgi.ebay.com/Solarforce-CREE...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200

They claim a runtime of 1hr with one RCR123 :shakehead
One hr. you should get with a normal L2 and 2 RCRs...
I have the LumensFactory R2 LED module in the L2 body and it's running for one hr with 2 AWs


----------



## jake25 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmm I wonder how many people would be interested in purchasing a L2m locally


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 9, 2009)

Boy, it sure is tempting to buy a 3P clone for $28! Then down the line, get an M30 for the durability factor. Hard to resist the price, when you consider it comes with a protected rechargeable cell.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 9, 2009)

jake25 said:


> Hmm I wonder how many people would be interested in purchasing a L2m locally


 
If by locally you mean here in America, Lighthound.com carries a few Solarforce products. This 3P clone is likely to be popular. (Especially since it's not easy tracking down a stock Surefire 3P).

Solarforce tailcaps tend to be reverse-clickies, unless otherwise noted.


----------



## jake25 (Feb 9, 2009)

double


----------



## jake25 (Feb 10, 2009)

If anyone is interested in a GB

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2266736#post2266736


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for putting this GB together... I posted my interest for 2 L2M's. I hope the GB goes through. 

Btw, Sgt. LED suggested this would be a good host for an M30... and I'm assuming this light takes a stock P60 drop-in but... has anyone confirmed this yet? Or, is this a given?


----------



## ykb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi folks, Just received my item from online Solarforce shop. Switch is reverse-clicky. R2 module rated for 3v-18v. Soshine 3.7v RCR included. Threads were dry but everything else OK . Item arrived in Solarforce packaging, not just bubble-wrap.


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 12, 2009)

What's the lenght of the light ? Some e-bay stores posted 10cm , others 11 cm...


----------



## ykb (Feb 12, 2009)

It's nearer 11cm than 10cm


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you !


----------



## jake25 (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't mean to intrude on your thread radu but I was curious if anyone was interested in the L2m in the group buy thread?


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 12, 2009)

KD is now selling the stock bodies.


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 13, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> KD is now selling the stock bodies.


 
link please.......

also, if you use the 6P tail on the body you get a couple mm shorter..


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not supposed to direct link to sales... look at KD under DIY parts, can't miss them!
*SKU: S006773*


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



Sgt. LED said:


> Well they say it fits Surefires huh? I've heard that from them before! What the heck I'll get one and see if it is another fantasy. Only 8 bucks. I just ordered it, if it's really SF compatible I'll be sure to let you know!


 


gallonoffuel said:


> I just ordered a L2M, black, CREE R2, with stainless crenelated bezel. I also got some other toys I've been wanting light the lens filters and a lanyard ring, and the tactical tailcap (oversized, forward clicky). I'll let everyone know how they are when I get them. I thought I was done with light purchases for a while. Damn you CPF.


 
Sgt. LED, gallonoffuel, just curious to know if either of you tried some SF lego on your Solarforce lights... in particular, I'm curious to hear if 6P / PD bodies fit the Solarforce L2M bezels and tailcaps (Also, are the L2M and L2 the same?)... Thanks for any feedback you guys may have.


----------



## USM0083 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



RGB_LED said:


> Sgt. LED, gallonoffuel, just curious to know if either of you tried some SF lego on your Solarforce lights... in particular, I'm curious to hear if 6P / PD bodies fit the Solarforce L2M bezels and tailcaps (Also, are the L2M and L2 the same?)... Thanks for any feedback you guys may have.



Just got my L2M! Took only a week from HK, ordered through the Solarforce store on Ebay. 

The Solarforce bezels and tailcaps are Surefire compatible. 

The L2M with the Soshine RCR123, along with a Surefure bezel and Detonator +1 and a pair of AW -123s.






And the Lego, with a Surefire twisty tailcap.





The L2M bezel came with the SS retaining ring!


----------



## euroken (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it really rated 300 lumens? It would be great to see some comparison beam shots. If it's true cost per lumens ratio would be one of the highest!


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 18, 2009)

euroken said:


> Is it really rated 300 lumens?


I don't think the R2 is even rated 300 lumens at the emitter.

250 is probably more accurate, but some light is lost by the time it gets past the glass lens, etc.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 18, 2009)

I have yet to recieve my order from solarforce store. Ordered on Feb 5. I'll be sure to post pictures when/if i get it


----------



## USM0083 (Feb 18, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I don't think the R2 is even rated 300 lumens at the emitter.
> 
> 250 is probably more accurate, but some light is lost by the time it gets past the glass lens, etc.



With a pair of AW 16340s I get 2500 lux in my light box, compared to 2490 with my TK10. 

So around 220 lumens out the front. Very nice beam with a well defined hotspot and few artifacts.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Feb 18, 2009)

i like the look of the middle two links. those attack bezels never appealed to me.


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

Have you done a runtime ?
The light is advertised to put 300 lumens for...60 min with 1 RCR123 !!!???
Impossible !






USM0083 said:


> Just got my L2M! Took only a week from HK, ordered through the Solarforce store on Ebay.
> 
> The Solarforce bezels and tailcaps are Surefire compatible.
> 
> ...


----------



## m1ruf (Feb 19, 2009)

I already own a Wolfeyes li-ion charger for LiIon-Akku LRB168A 3,7v/2400 mah rechargables, can I use this charger to charge the (smaller) 3,7v battery that comes with the L2M?

thanks:twothumbs


----------



## seaside (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone has silver? grey? gunmetal? colored L2m? I don't know how to call that color in their ad picture, and not sure the real thing looks like that or not.


----------



## Dorky1 (Feb 19, 2009)

More ways to spend your money :naughty: ...If you search for "L2+L2M" on *bay you can see a deal for: tactical bezel, CR123 body, 18650 body, clicky tailcap (probably reverse type), stainless steel lanyard ring, and R2 module. They offer free shipping but don't include a rechargeable battery like with their other L2M flashlight sales. I couldn't help myself and bought a black set to house my Malkoff M30WF as a beater light for work. Lighthound sells the Stainless Steel bezel retainer for $4 if you don't like tactical look. I'm thinking if I should order the pewter/gun metal gray set too! :thinking: D*mm, I found the Solarforce 18650 extension on *bay too! Now a can have a cheap lego set for $40 thats a clone 3P, 6P, 9P, and ??? (what do you call a 4 cell "P" light?). Why are you guys always making me spend more money? LOL


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 19, 2009)

Still waiting on mine. I'm almost ready to just cancel the order if I don't get a status update soon. 

Anyone know if there are replacement switches (not complete tailcaps) with forward clickies that can be swapped into the regular reverse clicky tailcaps?


----------



## oronocova (Feb 20, 2009)

I seem to remember someone using one of the fenix forward switches availabe at lighthound for a swap. I tried to find the thread but could not... I think I am remembering correctly. Let us know if you find out something successful.

-Jon


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 20, 2009)

Perhaps the McClicky's will fit also, or are they specifically for the E-series? 

My order apparently shipped on the 10th, so I suspect I'll have my L2-M plus accessories by Monday. Woo!


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 20, 2009)

It would be good to see a real 3P and the Solarforce L2M to see which one is smaller.

The 3P parts is slightly smaller than a real 3P. A real 3P is almost 4in, but the 3P parts is almost 3.5inches.


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 20, 2009)

gallonoffuel said:


> Still waiting on mine. I'm almost ready to just cancel the order if I don't get a status update soon.
> 
> Anyone know if there are replacement switches (not complete tailcaps) with forward clickies that can be swapped into the regular reverse clicky tailcaps?



I just put one of these switches into this body. I have perfected the method after much experimentation. I even put the switch assembly (the aluminum piece you screw into any p series tailcap (threads match) that interfaces with the back of the body tube) into a twisty non-lockout 6p surefire tailcap (very short) I had laying around. It fits and functions perfectly. Feels just like a maglite switch but stiffer.


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 21, 2009)

Fine, I'll post some pictures for you Gallonoffuel


----------



## ambientmind (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought just the body alone to use with my surefire stuff, and it doesn't work with the surefire tailcaps. I have both the clicky and the twisty tailcaps, and both hit the body before the switch can make contact with the battery tube. Just a heads up.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 21, 2009)

Carbine15, thank you. I'll look into swapping out the switch. 

My order finally arrived. My first impression is that its about as well made as every other solarforce product ive seen. It's not nearly as bright off one RCR123 as it is off of 2 primeries, but its reasonably bright. I put a red filter in front of it for nighttime work, although i now need a diffuser because its ALL hotspot. My L2-S3 tailcap that i ordered with it was DOA. Solarforcestore is taking care of me and sending a new one. 

Ambientmind, if you take a small spring the diameter of the flashlight tube and stick it inside the switch, you can take up that extra room thats failing the switch from working properly. this will only work on clickies of course. I agree that they should not advertise it as working with Surefire products since frankly, they dont some of the time.


----------



## Jesseri (Feb 21, 2009)

seaside, it's the same as pewter color on maglites. 

L2m feels quite solid. I like it atleast as much as 6P. Solarforce L2 feels definately cheaper than 6P but L2m doesn't. It is really quite bang for the buck. 

6p led vs. L2m.


----------



## seaside (Feb 21, 2009)

Jesseri, thank for the picture.

That color surely looks cool. 
Knurling at L2 body looks bit coarse than that of tail part, and I guess that's what make L2 look relatively cheap. It looks like L2M has the same knurling at everywhere, and it looks very nice and cute. Thanks again.


----------



## m16a (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys, doing a possible lego here.

I am curious to know if this KD link ( http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6776 ) is the same L2 body you guys are talking about. Is this body compatible with a Surefire 6P head and a G2/6P stock tailcap? I am hoping to get a malkoff M30 and run this light off an RCR123a. Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 26, 2009)

Getting one of those L2+L2M combo off ebay and adding an 18650 ext and modding to a forward clickly is really appealing to me right now Lots of possible configurations in there. L2M with the DX Q25A drop in would be a cool EDC setup that is easy on the eyes.


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 26, 2009)

i have been using the L2 with Q2 5A emitter drop in for almost a year with Fenix forward tactical switch module.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 28, 2009)

nanotech17 said:


> i have been using the L2 with Q2 5A emitter drop in for almost a year with Fenix forward tactical switch module.



Well my will to resist just faded, ordered the L2+L2M combo in grey and will be getting a Fenix forward switch to transplant in My Q2 5A drop in got here a while ago and I've been testing it using an 18650 and some wire, I really like the tint but my temporary setup is not so practical  Luckily it seems pretty bright even on just one 18650, about on par with L2D turbo I'd say.


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder if the L2m will take a single aa cell.






Let's see! If I unscrew the head and tail a bit...





Good thing I have a drop in module that takes 1-5 volts for single cell action. Tested at 2 hours on one AA cell with my warm emitter. 
BTW the tailcap has a forward clicky now that feels solid like a maglite but stiffer.


----------



## DHart (Mar 4, 2009)

Can anyone explain how the UI works with the L2m 5-mode model?


----------



## jake25 (Mar 4, 2009)

It had memory within like 5 seconds. Reverse click. Half tap to change modes

I notice that some might need some lube (Nyogel etc) to have a good contact. The machining on them is excellent.


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 4, 2009)

It's a reverse clickie, so likely similar to other clickies... I would think you fully depress clickie to turn on, then depress slightly for next level and so forth. 

jake25 beat me to it... btw, this light does have a memory mode?! That is fantastic!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 9, 2009)

I just received my 2 Solarforce lights.

These lights are a very good deal for the price!

I'm impressed with the build quality. 

I purchased a Solarforce L2MGF-R2 (Single Mode) and Solarforce L2G-UV (Ultra Violet).


----------



## seaside (Mar 9, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> I just received my 2 Solarforce lights.
> 
> These lights are a very good deal for the price!
> 
> ...


 
Awww... your picture makes me count the days. It's been two weeks, and mine is not arrived yet. What's your impression on the beam? Can I expect hear it from you about it if I may?


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 9, 2009)

Definitely good looking lights...thanks for sharing your great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 9, 2009)

Solarforce L2M R2







Solarforce L2M R2, RCR123 @ 96"






Solarforce L2M R2, RCR123 @ 33'


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 9, 2009)

seaside said:


> Awww... your picture makes me count the days. It's been two weeks, and mine is not arrived yet. What's your impression on the beam? Can I expect hear it from you about it if I may?




I ordered my lights from the Solarforce Store.

Shipping took 11 days.

As you can see from the above post that is what the beam looks like. The tint on my R2 is on the cool side.

I just received the light today so I haven't had much time with the light.

It's much bigger than I thought it would be.

I like the workmanship.


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 9, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> I just received my 2 Solarforce lights.
> 
> These lights are a very good deal for the price!
> 
> I'm impressed with the build quality.


As usual, fantastic photos :thumbsup:

I'm really trying not to buy one of these lights....if I do it'll be my P60 gateway drug


----------



## seaside (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks, ernsanada.*
It is kind of you showing us those nice pictures and explanation.


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Ernie, thanks for the nice pics....have you done a runtime ?
I am very anxious to find if the light has regulation ....:thinking:


----------



## The Sun (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



gallonoffuel said:


> Wow. I find this funny because I have been looking for a 3P clone for months, and bought FiveMega's 1x16340 body to make my own. I'll give the solarforce a try also. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Here's my 3P clone, with Solarforce bezel and forward clicky tailcap:



thats funny i did the same thing only i used a RPM clicky, and one of the solar force bezels that come with two bezel ring's (one SS klingon bezel, and one black aluminum crenelated bezel the A1001 i think is the model number) i like it a lot! i use a surefire P60L and a M30.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

That forward clicky is friggin huge! I was gonna get one but now that I see it hell no! I did modify the original tailcap to forward clicky.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



carbine15 said:


> That forward clicky is friggin huge! I was gonna get one but now that I see it hell no! I did modify the original tailcap to forward clicky.


 
The Solarforce forward clickie is also too sensative. Put it on a light, and if a mosquito lands on the rubber boot; don't be surprised if the light turns on.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 11, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> I just received my 2 Solarforce lights.
> 
> These lights are a very good deal for the price!
> 
> I'm impressed with the build quality.



Exactly what I've been trying to say for over a year now. The Solarforce L2 is very well made and no doubt an excellent bang for the buck. You used to be able to find Xenon L2s on ebay for $16 shipped from hkequipment. They have since switched to selling Spiderfire L2s at that price...they seem a hint cheaper in build quality, but still retain thread compatibility.


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



Monocrom said:


> The Solarforce forward clickie is also too sensative. Put it on a light, and if a mosquito lands on the rubber boot; don't be surprised if the light turns on.


 
 lol Monocrom !
Where can I find a cheap forward clickie for the L2 ?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



radu1976 said:


> lol Monocrom !
> Where can I find a cheap forward clickie for the L2 ?


 
Perhaps I was exaggerating, just a bit. (Seriously, just a bit).

Lighthound.com should still have them in stock.


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 11, 2009)

Am I correct that the single-cell L2M with the stock emitter needs a 3.7 v. RCR, instead of a primary? 

If so, could one just get the L2M host and use a Malkoff M30 to run it on one primary CR123a?


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll likely be making more forward 6p g2 clickies like this one. Not sure if the inner threading is the same an an L2. Anyone?


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 11, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> Am I correct that the single-cell L2M with the stock emitter needs a 3.7 v. RCR, instead of a primary?


Yes, that is correct. There have been a few folks comment that it won't work on primaries. 



> If so, could one just get the L2M host and use a Malkoff M30 to run it on one primary CR123a?


There is a discussion about this starting towards the bottom of page 4 of the P60 dropin thread (posts 115 & 116) about this particular host and a M30.


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*



Monocrom said:


> Perhaps I was exaggerating, just a bit. (Seriously, just a bit).
> 
> Lighthound.com should still have them in stock.


 
I thought you were exaggeratting a bit...I was thinking that would be true for a lady bird, but for a tiny mousquito...come on


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 12, 2009)

ernsanada, thanks for the great pics! :twothumbs The L2 and L2M look fantastic. I notice that the hotspot is quite focused; I thought the reflector looked like a MOP so that's quite surprising to me. Or, maybe it's just the way the picture appears. Your observations?

I'm still waiting for my two L2M's to arrive and losing my patience... :mecry:


----------



## jake25 (Mar 12, 2009)

RGB do you know the usual wait time for California to Canada?

Could it be hung up in Customs?


----------



## DHart (Mar 12, 2009)

Jake... I soldered the spring back on myself... and so far so good... thanks for your offer.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 12, 2009)

DHart said:


> Jake... I soldered the spring back on myself... and so far so good... thanks for your offer.


Very nice! You learned something along the way.


----------



## DHart (Mar 12, 2009)

jake25 said:


> Very nice! You learned something along the way.



Yeah... it's a great feeling to take on new challenges and learn new things. I'd really like to learn how to start swapping emitters on boards and such... where does someone learn to do that?


----------



## jake25 (Mar 12, 2009)

DHart said:


> Yeah... it's a great feeling to take on new challenges and learn new things. I'd really like to learn how to start swapping emitters on boards and such... where does someone learn to do that?


It's pretty much the same thing as your contact spring, just basic soldering.

This is for swapping MCPCB Star emitters

Swapping the actual emitter takes a bit more skill


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 12, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Yes, that is correct. There have been a few folks comment that it won't work on primaries.
> 
> 
> There is a discussion about this starting towards the bottom of page 4 of the P60 dropin thread (posts 115 & 116) about this particular host and a M30.


 
Thank you very much. :thumbsup:


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 14, 2009)

jake25 said:


> RGB do you know the usual wait time for California to Canada? Could it be hung up in Customs?


jake25, I don't order many things from California so I don't know how long it takes :shrug:. But, I did have another light take 2 full weeks to arrive from Hawaii even though it was expedited - IIRC, it spent almost 5 days in Vancouver (maybe it was sight-seeing or something) and it finally arrived but there were no customs charges and I never found out why it took that long. :shakehead

I think you indicated in your thread that you shipped it out on Mar. 7 so I'll look for it early next week... Do you have a tracking number that I can use? Must... practice... patience... :sweat:


----------



## jake25 (Mar 14, 2009)

RGB_LED said:


> jake25, I don't order many things from California so I don't know how long it takes :shrug:. But, I did have another light take 2 full weeks to arrive from Hawaii even though it was expedited - IIRC, it spent almost 5 days in Vancouver (maybe it was sight-seeing or something) and it finally arrived but there were no customs charges and I never found out why it took that long. :shakehead
> 
> I think you indicated in your thread that you shipped it out on Mar. 7 so I'll look for it early next week... Do you have a tracking number that I can use? Must... practice... patience... :sweat:


I don't, but I can assure you that it was shipped Mar. 7. As you can see many CPFers received their lights within 2-3 days, even cross country.


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 14, 2009)

RGB_LED said:


> jake25, I don't order many things from California so I don't know how long it takes :shrug:.


Generally I find anything shipped out of the US takes 10 to 12 calendar days to arrive, no matter how close the shipper is to me.

I honestly have no idea why because when items I buy from DX actually ship, I have them in my hands 3 or 4 days after they leave Hong Kong.


----------



## seaside (Mar 15, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Generally I find anything shipped out of the US takes 10 to 12 calendar days to arrive, no matter how close the shipper is to me.
> 
> I honestly have no idea why because when items I buy from DX actually ship, I have them in my hands 3 or 4 days after they leave Hong Kong.


 
I almost feel like I want to move where you live at. Because whenever I buy from hongkong, it always takes more than 2 weeks to get delivered after it left hongkong. For my solarforce order, I am waiting 20 days as of now. I don't know why does that take that long though, I realy envy you for 3~4 day delivery time.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 15, 2009)

seaside said:


> I almost feel like I want to move where you live at. Because whenever I buy from hongkong, it always takes more than 2 weeks to get delivered after it left hongkong. For my solarforce order, I am waiting 20 days as of now. I don't know why does that take that long though, I realy envy you for 3~4 day delivery time.


You should have jumped in the group buy:thumbsup:

Most people were surprised to see 2 day shipping.

Good luck on everyone getting their stuff!

PS I Have 20 Solarforce forward clickies coming my way


----------



## seaside (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, jake. Only if I saw your group buy thread before my order.


----------



## lewong (Mar 15, 2009)

I got a L2m body from jake25 a couple of days ago and after seeing gallonoffuel's 3P clone photo, I thought I'd try my Solarforce L2 Forward Clicky on it.

It doesn't work. The tailcap doesn't seem to screw down far enough for the switch retaining ring inside the tailcap to hit the end of the L2m body. I think the tailcap threads may be anodized also. The switch from the L2m works OK on my L2 body and a 6P body.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 15, 2009)

lewong said:


> I got a L2m body from jake25 a couple of days ago and after seeing gallonoffuel's 3P clone photo, I thought I'd try my Solarforce L2 Forward Clicky on it.
> 
> It doesn't work. The tailcap doesn't seem to screw down far enough for the switch retaining ring inside the tailcap to hit the end of the L2m body. I think the tailcap threads may be anodized also. The switch from the L2m works OK on my L2 body and a 6P body.



Yup, Solarforce tactical switch is designed for L2 bodies, doesn't work on L2M because the L2M thread is not long enough to reach the switch contact ring. I found out the hard way and had the dealer sent me a replacement for free.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Yup, Solarforce tactical switch is designed for L2 bodies, doesn't work on L2M because the L2M thread is not long enough to reach the switch contact ring. I found out the hard way and had the dealer sent me a replacement for free.


Wow thanks guys for that, I did NOT know that. That saved me a lot of trouble

thanks again.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 15, 2009)

lewong question

yours looks different from Solarforce.hk's website

yours protrudes out more

http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/main.jsp


----------



## DHart (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm going to try installing a Fenix fwd clicky switch into the Solarforce L2m tailcap.... think it might work?


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 15, 2009)

DHart said:


> I'm going to try installing a Fenix fwd clicky switch into the Solarforce L2m tailcap.... think it might work?


I'm pretty sure that someone has installed a Fenix forward clicky switch in a regular Solarforce L2 tailcap, so I would think it would work in the L2M tailcap as well.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 15, 2009)

jake25 said:


> Wow thanks guys for that, I did NOT know that. That saved me a lot of trouble
> 
> thanks again.



No probs . Remember I asked you the difference between the regular and assault L2M in the Group Buy? That's the one. I've already highlighted this problem in my mini review right after I got it.


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 15, 2009)

jake25 said:


> I don't, but I can assure you that it was shipped Mar. 7. As you can see many CPFers received their lights within 2-3 days, even cross country.


No worries jake25... I thought I'd just update you since you mentioned it in one of the posts. At this point, I'm not concerned, just eager for my new toys.  CanPost can sometimes be a PITA.


----------



## DHart (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anyone found a way to put a nice forward clicky mechanism into the L2m tailcap?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone know if a Surefire z58 tailcap will fit onto the body?

(If it does, it would be a quick but not very cheap solution to having a forward clickie on this light).


----------



## DHart (Mar 15, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Anyone know if a Surefire z58 tailcap will fit onto the body?
> 
> (If it does, it would be a quick but not very cheap solution to having a forward clickie on this light).



The tailcap needs to be longer than Surefire tailcaps to make the connection. For some reason the tailcap on the L2m is longer than the standard Solarforce L2 tailcap.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2009)

DHart said:


> The tailcap needs to be longer than Surefire tailcaps to make the connection. For some reason the tailcap on the L2m is longer than the standard Solarforce L2 tailcap.


 
That's terrible news. 

Thanks for clearing that up though.


----------



## lewong (Mar 15, 2009)

Jake25, I bought the L2 switch in early February from Lighthound. According to gallonoffuel, there are a couple of versions.

Zeruel, in this post, says he used a couple of washers so it worked.

I’ve put McClicky switches in almost all my flashlights, including a Solarforce L2. I don’t see why it wouldn’t work in an L2m without too much trouble.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 16, 2009)

DHart said:


> The tailcap needs to be longer than Surefire tailcaps to make the connection. For some reason the tailcap on the L2m is longer than the standard Solarforce L2 tailcap.



I've just received a forward clicky from my dealer to replace the original forward clicky that does not work on my L2M. It is of the same design but it seems the boot is flushed for tailstanding. I'll try it out later and let you guys know if this is actually the *correct forward clicky that works on L2M*.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I've just received a forward clicky from my dealer to replace the original forward clicky that does not work on my L2M. It is of the same design but it seems the boot is flushed for tailstanding. I'll try it out later and let you guys know if this is actually the *correct forward clicky that works on L2M*.


I think thats what i was pointing out in my earlier post

hopefully it works.


----------



## DHart (Mar 16, 2009)

Zeruel... looking forward to your results! Thanks.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 16, 2009)

OK!! Here's the result. The new forward clicky works! BUT I'm actually very amused. Please see the couple of pics below. (pardon the number of images)



New switch received today on the LEFT, old one (not for L2M) on the RIGHT. I didn't know Solarforce has a flushed version for tailstanding and the anodizing is darker, diameter is also just slightly larger.









Higher angle shot to show the switch








A look at the spring coils..... it's is then I said WAITTAMINIT....








On a closer look!







Now I know why this new switch works, the dealer screwed in one contact ring...







No, another one more...







So I guess we confirmed Solarforce forward clicky is not meant for L2M bodies?


----------



## m16a (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone have any ideas as to why my L2m body, G2 tailcap, surefire primary, and Malkoff M30 combo is not working? The cell powers the drop in fine and the drop in works perfectly, but it doesn't work in the body. Any ideas?


----------



## DHart (Mar 16, 2009)

m16a said:


> Anyone have any ideas as to why my L2m body, G2 tailcap, surefire primary, and Malkoff M30 combo is not working? The cell powers the drop in fine and the drop in works perfectly, but it doesn't work in the body. Any ideas?



Your G2 tailcap is too short to reach the connection. Add a couple of Malkoff berylium rings or a washer or two into the tail cap to enable the end of the body to contact the tailcap switch and it'll work. 

And you may need to wrap the base of the lamp assembly with a little alum foil to snug it up in the body. Lastly, a 3.7v RCR will power your M30 better than a primary will.


----------



## m16a (Mar 16, 2009)

DHart said:


> Your G2 tailcap is too short to reach the connection. Add a couple of Malkoff berylium rings or a washer or two into the tail cap to enable the end of the body to contact the tailcap switch and it'll work.
> 
> And you may need to wrap the base of the lamp assembly with a little alum foil to snug it up in the body. Lastly, a 3.7v RCR will power your M30 better than a primary will.



I have an RCR lined up, just currently using it. Was testing on the primary. Also, what material would be best to make this work? Finally, where exactly should the washers be placed. In the G2 tail cap, behind the spring, against the "wall" of the cap?


----------



## DHart (Mar 16, 2009)

m16a said:


> I have an RCR lined up, just currently using it. Was testing on the primary. Also, what material would be best to make this work? Finally, where exactly should the washers be placed. In the G2 tail cap, behind the spring, against the "wall" of the cap?



Malkoff berrylium washers are available from Malkoff. Or use any conducting metal washers from a hardware store. You want the end edge of the flashlight body to contact the tailcap switch... the end of the flashlight body is just a tad short to reach, so the washers will just close that gap a tad to make the connection.


----------



## m16a (Mar 16, 2009)

DHart said:


> Malkoff berrylium washers are available from Malkoff. Or use any conducting metal washers from a hardware store. You want the end edge of the flashlight body to contact the tailcap switch... the end of the flashlight body is just a tad short to reach, so the washers will just close that gap a tad to make the connection.




Ok, so it doesn't need to be very big then. Is aluminum ok to use?My hardware store doesn't have copper.


----------



## DHart (Mar 16, 2009)

any material with good conduction should be fine...


----------



## m16a (Mar 16, 2009)

DHart said:


> any material with good conduction should be fine...



Okey dokey. Thanks a lot for the help dhart! I'll update you guys here on how this turns out! :thumbsup:


----------



## seaside (Mar 17, 2009)

I finally got mine in my hands today.

That's day 22 after the order. There's a week of difference between the shipping date the dealer told me and the date at postal stamp. The ebay dealer did lousy job at packaging too. Just plain paper envelop with no padding what so ever. The package has been tossed a lot while in transition. I am not happy about the way he did, and this particular dealer lost my business... at least for a while from now on.

However, for the product itself... I must say I am pleasantly surprised by the quality that is exceeding my expectation. It feels very solid, looks expensive and smooth. Having this quality at this price is almost a steal. This is a nice p60 host for sure. I am quite pleased. 

My DX order that contains couple of mod drivers is already on route from hongkong. I can start mod this when items are ready.


----------



## DHart (Mar 17, 2009)

seaside said:


> There's a week of difference between the shipping date the dealer told me and the date at postal stamp. The ebay dealer did lousy job at packaging too. Just plain paper envelop with no padding what so ever. The package has been tossed a lot while in transition. I am not happy about the way he did, and this particular dealer lost my business... at least for a while from now on.



What is the dealer's name? Might save some of us from the same aggravation.


----------



## m16a (Mar 17, 2009)

m16a said:


> Okey dokey. Thanks a lot for the help dhart! I'll update you guys here on how this turns out! :thumbsup:



UPDATE: I got myself a small $.23 part that had a sorta split ring like look. With the help of the kind store clerk, the key cutter, a clamp, a screwdriver, and some pliers, I now have a working mod.

Malkoff M30 + 6P bezel w/lexan bezel + L2M body + G2 tailcap + AWs RCR123A. Dang this is a nice pocket thrower!! :devil:


----------



## DHart (Mar 18, 2009)

m16a said:


> UPDATE: I got myself a small $.23 part that had a sorta split ring like look. With the help of the kind store clerk, the key cutter, a clamp, a screwdriver, and some pliers, I now have a working mod.
> 
> Malkoff M30 + 6P bezel w/lexan bezel + L2M body + G2 tailcap + AWs RCR123A. Dang this is a nice pocket thrower!! :devil:



m16a.. let's see some pics of your frankenflashlight!

I did the same thing, except with a Fivemega 3P body.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 18, 2009)

I strongly suspect DHart is a professional photographer by trade. :thinking:


----------



## m16a (Mar 18, 2009)

DHart said:


> m16a.. let's see some pics of your frankenflashlight!
> 
> I did the same thing, except with a Fivemega 3P body.




Excellent looking light Dhart! Mine looks about the same, but its a G2 tail and the L2M body. I wish I could get some pics, my camera is currently broken. :shakehead

I will get pics when I possibly can.



Zeruel said:


> I strongly suspect DHart is a professional photographer by trade. :thinking:


 
I have a sneaking feeling you might be correct!


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 18, 2009)

jake25, I received my lights today!  Looks like CanPost held onto it a few days since they included a note to say something about... "We apologize... the enclosed item was either received in this condition or damaged..." It looks like someone at CanPost tore open the pkg to take a look inside since the tear was pretty clean. :shakehead Anyway, my lights are here so that's all that matters. Thanks again for putting this all together!

I'm really pleased that the light has a heft to it and feels very well-made. I have already tried swapping my SF 6PD bezel and tailcap, they fit beautifully and the light works as well. 



DHart said:


> Your G2 tailcap is too short to reach the connection. Add a couple of Malkoff berylium rings or a washer or two into the tail cap to enable the end of the body to contact the tailcap switch and it'll work. And you may need to wrap the base of the lamp assembly with a little alum foil to snug it up in the body. Lastly, a 3.7v RCR will power your M30 better than a primary will.


Thanks for the tip DHart... that's great to know since I thought I'd try my M60 just in case and, sure enough, it doesn't work without the extra spring. I'm probably going to get an MC-E drop-in for a real pocket rocket. Btw, great pic!


----------



## jake25 (Mar 18, 2009)

To everyone that owns the current L2m. It's obvious there was a machining problem with these bodies, since some tailcaps do not work. I have heard of news that NEW L2m bodies are coming out in April that will be a perfect C-C body.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2009)

DHart said:


> m16a.. let's see some pics of your frankenflashlight!
> 
> I did the same thing, except with a Fivemega 3P body.


 
What's the output like, on that little beauty?


----------



## DHart (Mar 19, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I strongly suspect DHart is a professional photographer by trade. :thinking:



Zeruel... you got me! And some of my favorite subjects when I'm not doing portraits or landscapes, are handguns and flashlights!


----------



## DHart (Mar 19, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> What's the output like, on that little beauty?



Monocrom... it's a fine little broad-blaster. There is just a hint of a central beam, barely noticible, but mostly just a wide soft illumination as if you had a BRIGHT bare lightbulb in your hand. No donuts, no crosses. Very smooth & clean. For comparison purposes, here are some ceiling bounce EV readings comparing to a few of my other lights.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 19, 2009)

DHart said:


> Zeruel... you got me! And some of my favorite subjects when I'm not doing portraits or landscapes, are handguns and flashlights!



A-HA! I knew it! :rock:
That lighting could not have been done by a layman without a softbox.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed reply, DHart. 

I've heard that such a set-up is close to 700 lumens. Is that true?


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 19, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, DHart.
> 
> I've heard that such a set-up is close to 700 lumens. Is that true?


 

Look at the lumens test thread the Malkoff MC-E on direct drive was tested. The MC-E with lower FV should have more Lumens than the P7 at the same amp draw, but for some reason it didn't. Gene is looking into this already, but eighter way the 457 out the front lumens is plenty bright for me.

Also, the high amp draw applications like the MC-E or P7 will work better with a bigger cell. You will see in MrGman's test that with a IMR 16340 the Quad emitter made less lumens than the IMR 18650.


----------



## DHart (Mar 19, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> Look at the lumens test thread the Malkoff MC-E on direct drive was tested. The MC-E with lower FV should have more Lumens than the P7 at the same amp draw, but for some reason it didn't. Gene is looking into this already, but eighter way the 457 out the front lumens is plenty bright for me.
> 
> Also, the high amp draw applications like the MC-E or P7 will work better with a bigger cell. You will see in MrGman's test that with a IMR 16340 the Quad emitter made less lumens than the IMR 18650.



I just did a ceiling bounce test with two fresh-off-the-charger IMR cells; one an AW IMR18650 and the other an AW IMR16340. With the M-P7 lamp in a 6P head, I got identical EV readings of 5.6 EV, so in my samples, the 18650 and the 16340 are putting out comparable light with the P7, though run times will certainly differ. 

Tested against a fresh-off-the-charger AW black protected 16340 - also at 4.2v, I got an EV reading of 5.4. 

So at fresh 4.2v, the IMR cells are definitely putting out more light than a fresh 4.2v Li-Ion, but between IMR18650 and IMR16340, the light output is about the same.


----------



## Wiggle (Mar 25, 2009)

My L2M + L2 combo finally got here, I like it quite a bit. I also ordered an 18650 extension so I've got a ton of possibilities. Very happy with the quality overall as well for a relatively cheap light like this. One thing, what's the easiest way to get a flat lens retainer so I don't have to worry about this assault bezel taking my eye out?


----------



## Delta1067 (Mar 25, 2009)

*6P Twisty Tailcap.*

Can someone tell me if the L2M works with a Surefire 6P Twisty Tailcap?


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: 6P Twisty Tailcap.*

Delta1067, 
yes, I can tell you that it does not. Unless you make it work by installing an electrically conductive spacer like the one I made here from a spring 






Wiggle, You'll be delighted to know that lighthound sells them at a very reasonable price and shipping is very fast. You won''t be disappointed.

Here's my solarforce with the lighthound retaining ring and my tailstanding forward clicky tailcap.





and here it is stacked up against an original un-modified surefire 6P (I just got on eBay for $11)
My solarforce is on the right and is running a warm 4000K creeP4 with a single cell driver. It out throws my ROP low with its smooth reflector. (ROP has a textured reflector to be fair because its beam was nasty ugly)





since I'm talking about the ROP low I'd better put up a beamshot of the ROP to my single cell thrower


----------



## harddrive (Mar 26, 2009)

What is the internal diameter of the L2M body? 

I am hoping a 18mm cell will fit in so I can add a solarforce 1 x 18650 extension tube to create a 2 x 18500 body.


----------



## lightfet (Mar 26, 2009)

harddrive said:


> What is the internal diameter of the L2M body?
> 
> I am hoping a 18mm cell will fit in so I can add a solarforce 1 x 18650 extension tube to create a 2 x 18500 body.


 
18650 won't fit, I just tested. However, Solarforcestore does sell 18650 body


----------



## harddrive (Mar 26, 2009)

lightfet said:


> 18650 won't fit, I just tested. However, Solarforcestore does sell 18650 body



Thanks anyway. The 18650 body would be ok except the solarforce 1 x cr123 extension tube is also only 17mm internal diameter too. So that combo won't work with 2 x 18500 either. Bummer.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 4, 2009)

With the L2M package sold by Solarforce Store, what brand 16340 cell is included? Is it a Solarforce cell or a SoShine one?


----------



## DHart (Apr 5, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> With the L2M package sold by Solarforce Store, what brand 16340 cell is included? Is it a Solarforce cell or a SoShine one?



Good question... my Solarforce L2s came from the solarforcestore with 18650 cells, not branded, with a blue color... I wondered about the brand as well. Are Solarforce cells labeled "Solarforce". Are SoShine cells labeled "SoShine"?


----------



## jake25 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes Solarforce cells are white and labeled Solarforce

I have some Protected 18650s in stock here.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 5, 2009)

Is the head that comes with the L2M a 6P head?


----------



## DHart (Apr 5, 2009)

sygyzy said:


> Is the head that comes with the L2M a 6P head?



Yes... with a nice stainless steel bezel ring (if you don't order the crenelated bezel model).


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 5, 2009)

In general, is there a difference between a C2 and 6P head? Referring to Surefire model designation.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 5, 2009)

C2 head can come in HA


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

DHart said:


> Good question... my Solarforce L2s came from the solarforcestore with 18650 cells, not branded, with a blue color... I wondered about the brand as well. Are Solarforce cells labeled "Solarforce". Are SoShine cells labeled "SoShine"?


The blue label would appear to point to UltraFire, but they all likely come from a common source. Is there any printing on the side of the cell?

Apparently the ones that come with the L2s are unprotected, so I'm going to order some protected 18650s.


----------



## kosPap (Apr 6, 2009)

on the issue of a working Forward clickie...

There IS one....L2-S*1* I got mine just for keeps sometime ago, so I canot vouch for current availability....

BUT

this is a combination forward/reverse clickie amd looks exactly like the reverse one even down to its guts...

Here how it works upon activation...

You Press for momentary on -> Light On
You click -> Light On
You Release to on/steady -> Light *OFF momentarily*
You remove pressure-> Light On
From now on it works as a reverse clickie

The thing is frustating when you have a multifunction module and efinately kills any memery effect since you are jumbing one more function using it.

But light off is fast and works well with the single mode modules


----------



## spydee (Apr 6, 2009)

kosPap said:


> on the issue of a working Forward clickie...
> 
> There IS one....L2-S*1* I got mine just for keeps sometime ago, so I canot vouch for current availability....
> ...
> The thing is frustating when you have a multifunction module and efinately kills any memery effect since you are jumbing one more function using it.



I got one of those forward solarforce clickys about a week or two ago... same thing... momentary workes perfectly with multimode dropins but clicking on is like a double click so it switches to the next mode... i got around that problem by modding my multimode to a single mode with a new driver  i like single mode better anyways...
cheers
spydee


----------



## ykb (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought one of these too from an ebay source (can't remember which), and it functions like the above two posts. It's very annoying on multi-mode drop-ins. The button feels a little bit spongy, and the travel is quite long too.


----------



## harddrive (Apr 6, 2009)

Whats the output and regulation like on the single mode 3.7 - 4.2V module? I'd be interested to try one with the Solarforce 18650 body if they are any good.


----------



## DHart (Apr 6, 2009)

I recently had my reverse clickie switch replaced with a forward clickie switch and had the same problems with multi-mode lamps... jumping to a level beyond that which I wanted. I guess a reverse clickie switch is pretty much necessary for reliable functioning of a multi-mode lamp. In my case I dropped a single mode Malkoff into the flashlight and all is well with that. My other flashlights with multi-mode lamps will retain their reverse clickie switches.

While I like the ability to access lower output levels, having to cycle through strobe and SOS is getting old. Currently seeking out multi-mode lamps with no strobe/no SOS that are optimized to run 3.7v-4.2v... those would be my ideal lamps.


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 6, 2009)

As far as I can tell, this issue is for Solarforce and similar momentary clickies. SureFire clickies don't have the "flash off" cycle during click on/off so they work just fine. 
One more thing you have to get from a quality source to work right.


DHart said:


> I recently had my reverse clickie switch replaced with a forward clickie switch and had the same problems with multi-mode lamps... jumping to a level beyond that which I wanted. I guess a reverse clickie switch is pretty much necessary for reliable functioning of a multi-mode lamp.


----------



## DHart (Apr 6, 2009)

Good to know, BLind, Surefire clickies are my favorite tailcaps for sure!


----------



## Burntrubber87 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm thinking about buying one of the L2M's, on the checkout in the solarforce store it says my total is $43.00 for everything I want, does that include shipping to the states? they are kinda' vague about it. also, if I don't have a paypal account but I do have a credit card how much is it going to cost to make an account and buy from solarforce store? Also if I don't make any other buys from paypal is there service fee's? I know this isn't really the place to be asking this but I figured someone would know and the CPF crowd is pretty helpful. also..I want to order a pocket clip, and put an O-ring above the clip and below the tailcap..what size GITD ring should I be getting? I was just going to measure my 6P but i'm not sure if they are the same diameter. thanks in advance.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 6, 2009)

Solarforce store offers free shipping anywhere in the world.
You only get hit with PayPal fees if you receive money in your PayPal account.


----------



## Burntrubber87 (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Solarforce store offers free shipping anywhere in the world.
> You only get hit with PayPal fees if you receive money in your PayPal account.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 6, 2009)

Burntrubber87 said:


> also..I want to order a pocket clip, and put an O-ring above the clip and below the tailcap..what size GITD ring should I be getting? I was just going to measure my 6P but i'm not sure if they are the same diameter. thanks in advance.


 
Not sure if they're the same, but for a 6P you need a 5/8-inch O-ring if you want to install a clip below the tailcap. I recommend going with a thicker 5/8-inch O-ring. The type used for plumbing fixtures. I have my 6P w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in set up with the new style Novatac clip and proper O-ring. Works well.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 6, 2009)

My Solarforce L2 Mini MC-E .

I got a body from KD , and it must be one of the new ones , not battery problems . Geez I just love it ..

Im going to order another one ASAP ! [ R2-5mode ] 
:nana:


----------



## Abyssos (Apr 7, 2009)

Great photo, Old4570.

Might you know if L2m has any issue running primary CR123 cell? I mean not being very bright, i.e. not optimized for primaries. Guess l've been reading too much on L2m and L2, and am getting confused. There apparently are three different modules from Solarvorce with different voltage ranges. I would like to run primaries on the L2m and get the L2 body tube as well. So, I need the right module to allow me to do this.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 7, 2009)

If you order the short or Mini you get either the single mode pill or you get the 3.7 to 4.2v 5mode pill 
Input voltage (LED module): 3.7v-4.2v Looks like the single mode and 5mode are going to be 3.7 to 4.2 volt input , from the solarforcestore ...[ Mini ] 

If you buy the larger 18650 / 2 x CR123A size ... 3V-8.4V for 5 mode and 3V-12.6V for the single mode . 

So if you wanted , you could get the mini extension and run 3xCR123A or the 18650 extension and run 4xPrimaryCR123A on the single mode 3-12.6v pill .... I guess ...

Im getting the 18650 extension so I can run 2 x 18650 on my 3-8.4v 

I got a 3.7-4.2v 18650 5 mode + Memory ?? Have not seen them since .
My recent one was a 3-8.4v 18650/2xCR123A ..5 mode 
And I got the mini body separate . 

Im going to order a Mini R2 5 mode in grey/silver ,,,

Let me check if they run primaries x 1 , mine sit on 3v exactly so ??

Nope - they dont like 1 x Primary CR123A 3v - Id say the only way to go is RCR123A 3.7v , it would be cheaper in the long run to buy a pair of protected RCR123A 's and a charger in anyway .. Here in OZ , 6 Primaries and there is the cost of 2 protected cells and a charger .
You can do a charger + 2 Protected batts from DX for $10USD , thats like 3 Primaries over here . I tested both pills 3.7-4.2v and 3-8.4v
In anyway , hope this info helped .

Matt


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 7, 2009)

Abyssos said:


> Great photo, Old4570.
> 
> Might you know if L2m has any issue running primary CR123 cell? I mean not being very bright, i.e. not optimized for primaries. Guess l've been reading too much on L2m and L2, and am getting confused. There apparently are three different modules from Solarvorce with different voltage ranges. I would like to run primaries on the L2m and get the L2 body tube as well. So, I need the right module to allow me to do this.



Good question. Just about everyone in this thread who has purchased or built one of these L2M/3P have used RCR123s. Just wondering if the Solarforce module (or any others) can be run with a single CR123.

Not saying the RCR123 are bad but they do require a little diligence to use/maintain. Also I tend to use my lights infrequently so its kinda iffy if I want to get RCR123s at this time.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 7, 2009)

jp and olds

the L2ms lowest acceptable voltage is 3.7V this means that a 3.0V primary is either going to be dim or give no output at all.


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 7, 2009)

jake25 said:


> jp and olds
> 
> the L2ms lowest acceptable voltage is 3.7V this means that a 3.0V primary is either going to be dim or give no output at all.



jake25, 

Thanks for the info, guess the Solarforce module only takes RCR123s. Do you know of any other drop in modules that can work with a single CR123?


----------



## jake25 (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know any, in fact. Not Dereelight, Not BOG, Not Malkoff


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 7, 2009)

jake25 said:


> I don't know any, in fact. Not Dereelight, Not BOG, Not Malkoff



I appreciate your assistance. Guess its time to head on over to the battery section to read bout the RCR123s.

I guess I'm kinda afraid of the rechargeable going  due to overcharging or if the voltage isn't right.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think RCRs are pretty safe

I have some Solarforce RCRs that i've been using. Pretty good quality.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just buy Protected cells , there protected from overcharging and over discharge , they can be had for $4.49USD for a pair of 3.7v RCR123A Protected .

Chargers start : $5.54 USD ...

If your driver has a safety cut off , it will cut in around 3v , my MC-E driver has a cut off @ 3.01volts and drops current draw , so you know its time to change batteries , if its an emergency , well , it will keep running but at a very much reduced output .

Just in case anyone is interested in a good driver - ProductId=1845 @ KD Im going to try this one with a R2 and see what happens . 
PS/ Im already using this driver with a Cree P4 and its feeding the P4 700 to 800mA , and the MC-E


----------



## Brett7 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: new mini SOLRAFORCE L2 ...*

hey sgt, u think that bezel will fit out 6ps? thread wise? hmmm


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok so im in the checkout at solarforcestore and I clicked on shipping and it says standard, two day, and next day are all $0.00? Is this correct? If I click next day will I be charged?


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes that's OK.

The service they use is set up for stores that usually charge shipping, so they set all their shipping rates to $0.00.

When I bought my L2 R2M 18650, I didn't even click the shipping options.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 8, 2009)

jake25 said:


> I don't know any, in fact. Not Dereelight, Not BOG, Not Malkoff


 
I thought the Malkoff M30 would run off of one primary, but at a lower output than off an RCR. I thought they were rated for 1.5 - 4 v, or something like that. I think his site gives outputs for both RCR and primary cells in the product description. 

But, I may be mistaken. I've read so many drop-in descriptions lately, I can't keep them straight in my head....


----------



## m16a (Apr 8, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> I thought the Malkoff M30 would run off of one primary, but at a lower output than off an RCR. I thought they were rated for 1.5 - 4 v, or something like that. I think his site gives outputs for both RCR and primary cells in the product description.
> 
> But, I may be mistaken. I've read so many drop-in descriptions lately, I can't keep them straight in my head....



I can tell you that the Malkoff M30 runs on primaries. It isn't as bright, and you get shorter runtime, but it will power up on primaries.


----------



## LiteFan (Apr 19, 2009)

Just got my L2M from Ebay, seems like an older model. The body and tailcap seem to be one piece & reverse clicky. Pluse it's a single mode with the thin silver and black Solarforce band decal around on the module. Quality seems nice enough for me to order a L2 5 mode.

Has anyone seen a L2 Mini with a single piece body?


----------



## DHart (Apr 19, 2009)

LiteFan said:


> Just got my L2M from Ebay, seems like an older model. The body and tailcap seem to be one piece & reverse clicky. Pluse it's a single mode with the thin silver and black Solarforce band decal around on the module. Quality seems nice enough for me to order a L2 5 mode.
> 
> Has anyone seen a L2 Mini with a single piece body?



I'm not familiar with that one... who was the seller? Got pics?


----------



## jake25 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think there has ever been a version like that?

I'll be getting an order of L2's and L2m's within the week. I'll check out the L2m's but i've never seen something like that.


----------



## LightJaguar (Apr 19, 2009)

A single piece Solarforce? Now that's weird.
I took my solarforce module apart and I'm a bit disappointed in the build quality. First of all is not as bright as my ultrafire C1 and the build quality is worst. There was glue all over the LED module and some of it got stuck on the LED itself. I usually take this modules apart to make sure that they are properly epoxied but I've heard so many good thing about Solarforce that I skip that step on it. I only noticed that something was wrong when I put an aspheric lens in it and I noticed some spots on the beam.
I took it apart to figure out was it was and there was some glue on the LED itself and some big chunks around the LED. I had to spend about half an hour carefully cleaning this up. I'm also considering taking this apart and redoing the whole module since the epoxy they used is the soft rubbery type and I've had some bad experiences with those.
I'm thinking about ordering the 5 mode model but after seeing that the Ultraforces are brighter and I'm still debating that.


----------



## LiteFan (Apr 19, 2009)

DHart said:


> I'm not familiar with that one... who was the seller? Got pics?



Will put up pictures tomorrow here is the ebay link http://cgi.ebay.com:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280322252805 didn't get the steel lanyard ring either:huh:
packaging looks the same, I did figure out that it is a R2 Single mode, going to complain and see what happens...I cannot get the switch to budge


----------



## seaside (Apr 19, 2009)

The module I got was single mode R2, and I am not sure if this is authentic or not. I saw "solarforce" engraved arrounds the reflector in some pics of authentic solarforce modules, but mine does not have it. Instead of that, there is thin sticker that has "Solar Force" on it. It appreantly is deemer than DX 11868 R2 module, and the DX module spec said it is 170~220 lumens. So, there is no way for it to be 300 lumens as they claimed. I never belived it anyway.

The build quality of solarforce module I got is fine. It came with white round emitter board, no excessive white gooey stuff beneath the emitter board. The DX R2 module came with black clover looking emitter board, and excessive amount of white thingy. If you think your module is a fake, please upload a pic or two, so that we can see and talk about it.

Except that module in question, the body of the flash itself was quite nice and smooth. The real value of solarforce is its body as a p60 host, and I have no problem with that point of view. This is one real nice p60 host.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've gotten some 1 mode hosts where it just said "solarforce" in black on a white sticker. I told Solarforce to send me only the blue label 1 mode modules from now on. Maybe it has to do w/ different manufacturers for the dropin.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 20, 2009)

LiteFan said:


> Will put up pictures tomorrow here is the ebay link http://cgi.ebay.com:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280322252805 didn't get the steel lanyard ring either:huh:
> packaging looks the same, I did figure out that it is a R2 Single mode, going to complain and see what happens...I cannot get the switch to budge



You sure it's one piece? That means you can only load battery from the head? From the ebay pic, looks like the usual L2M to me. Try unscrew the tail harder? 

One mode and reverse clicky are normal. You can opt for 5-mode or purchase a separate forward clicky.


----------



## seaside (Apr 20, 2009)

jake25 said:


> I've gotten some 1 mode hosts where it just said "solarforce" in black on a white sticker. I told Solarforce to send me only the blue label 1 mode modules from now on. Maybe it has to do w/ different manufacturers for the dropin.


 
Thanks jake25. Looks like you got what I got. 
Finding out another person got the same thing makes me feel better.

I asked the ebayer a specific module, the guy said he can do that, and he sent me the module I got. No replies since then. That is the risk of dealing with ebay dealers I guess. I hope your dealer is better than that.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 20, 2009)

For the price, I'm not complaining with the output. Solarforce has a 1 Mode dropin for 3.0-3.7V applications in the works. They are refining it right now. But for now the 3.0V-18V is what we get. 

Again for the price, and the quality of the L2m machining, not a bad deal. I think you just got a miff from the factory. I've had 50+ L2m's pass through my hands without a problem.


----------



## seaside (Apr 20, 2009)

jake25 said:


> For the price, I'm not complaining with the output. Solarforce has a 1 Mode dropin for 3.0-3.7V applications in the works. They are refining it right now. But for now the 3.0V-18V is what we get.
> 
> Again for the price, and the quality of the L2m machining, not a bad deal. I think you just got a miff from the factory. I've had 50+ L2m's pass through my hands without a problem.


 
Yup. I don't really complain about the output either. That's good enough.

Not a bad deal? No. it is fantastic deal for the price.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 20, 2009)

I can get a L2, batteries, charger, holster for less than the price of 1 Surefire 6p, yea i think it's a solid price too heh.


----------



## DHart (Apr 20, 2009)

It could be argued that the L2 head and body are virtually equal in quality to the Surefire 6P, in fact, I like the Solarforce head better as the lens retaining ring is stainless steel vs. really funky plastic retaining ring on the Surefire 6P bezel. The Solarforce lens is really nicely finished all around the edges too... a great touch of extra quality that cheap brands don't do.

I still prefer Surefire tailcaps as they are compact, high quality, and have great forward clickie. 

TAILCAPS are what Solarforce needs to focus on designing better now!


----------



## ykb (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi All,
I can't get a Surefire 6P or G2 tailcap working on a black L2M body, because it seems the tail-end threads are too short to make contact with switch. 
Is this the case with others? Also, is it specific to black, or does it affect other colours?
Btw, threads on my L2 body are 8-9mm. On my L2M body, it's 6-7mm
Thanks!


----------



## jake25 (Apr 20, 2009)

It's a known issue with the L2m right now. It was supposed to be fixed for the next batch of L2m bodies but I guess the message never got around.

I have a few spacers that I've tried with SF tailcaps with some success. The tailcaps that solarforce makes, L2-S3 and L2-S4 can be used with said spacers.


----------



## LiteFan (Apr 20, 2009)

I found this at lighthound,http://www.lighthound.com/Solarforce-LC-1-Drop-In-with-Cree-R2-LED--Single-Mode_p_1633.html this looks like my module, never thought it was fake, just questioning the stuck/single piece tailcap. And yes I have to install the battery through the head. Just checked for the reply from the vendor and got this.

"Dear sir,

For our side, we are willing to send you another L2M body with SS ring to you today

Sorry for the missing and error, we will ensure the cap can screw out

Thanks for your email and hope you will happy with our honesty and services

have a nice day and all the best


_Best Regards 

Jo 

Mangaing Director of International Trading Company & Solarforce

ITC_SHOP "

_It seems like it does happen, and I reminded them that I need a tailcap - we will see what happens.

Here are the pics, I realize as I post these that I suck at photography, hope they are not too big.


----------



## DCP117 (May 6, 2009)

I just got my single mode L2M. Primaries don't seem to work but that's not surprising since it's 3.7 volts. It didn't come with the steel lanyard ring, but it did include the rechargeable (16340) battery. The funny thing is I have a 9P that I use with two 17500 batteries. One 17500 battery will fit in my L2m! There's just a little space between the light and the tailcap. If I had the lanyard ring it would be a perfect fit.


----------



## LiteFan (May 6, 2009)

Gonna have to try that when I get my replacement body, it took 20 days exactly to get the first shipment should be on the 10th or 11th.


----------



## baterija (May 8, 2009)

DCP117 said:


> The funny thing is I have a 9P that I use with two 17500 batteries. One 17500 battery will fit in my L2m! There's just a little space between the light and the tailcap. If I had the lanyard ring it would be a perfect fit.



I don't suppose you have a 18mm diameter cell somewhere to see if the tube diameter will accept it. Even just an 18650 slid in. I was thinking about the ultrafire 18350s but this makes me think about maybe an 18500. :devil:


----------



## DHart (May 8, 2009)

baterija said:


> I don't suppose you have a 18mm diameter cell somewhere to see if the tube diameter will accept it. Even just an 18650 slid in. I was thinking about the ultrafire 18350s but this makes me think about maybe an 18500. :devil:



The AW protected 17500 works in my L2m, but spring compression feels like it's going to maximum - not sure how that would affect the springs over a long term. 

The idea of using an 18500 is incredible, but the AW protected 18500 will not even begin to enter the tube, however.


----------



## baterija (May 8, 2009)

Thanks. I doubted the 18mm diameter cells would fit since 18350 is such an oddball cell and it wasn't actually designed for the 50mm length.

Oh well. :sigh:


----------



## old4570 (May 9, 2009)

I swapped pills in mine , and put the 8.4v 5 mode in so I could have a lower Med and Lo setting , since its only 1 x CR123A .

As we know , the solarforce pills wont run on primaries : 

To fix a few things I put in this driver :http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5313

Hi = 1.26A at the tail with a RCR123A - 1.33A at the tail with a Primary 
Med = o.39A - o.44A
Lo = o.o4A - o.o3A 

Output is around 11,000Lux + compared to my 3.7-4.2v Pills that do 12000+ Lux .[ in my lightbox ] in 18650 bodies 

Med = 3400Lux
Lo = 330Lux 

So hopefully it will be a very nice mini now with hopefully constant output when running Hi , + it can run Primaries now .





Pictured is the buck boost driver in the pill and the old 3-8.4v driver by its side . I put a short screw into the driver + spring to make up for its shortness . 

SO far Im happy with the new driver , esp as it seems to be driving the R2 somewhat harder than the old driver on a single CR123 . 

Matt


----------



## jake25 (May 12, 2009)

Good news the L2m is going to be available in Sand color !


----------



## LiteFan (Jun 22, 2009)

Got my replacement body today all is ok


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jun 22, 2009)

My 3.0v rechargeable CR123As work in my L2m but it's a bit dimmer.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 22, 2009)

If only 16340 cells had better capacity, then it would make this light a real winner.

I've skipped over this one so far due to the battery issue.


----------



## old4570 (Jun 22, 2009)

If you have both the L2 and the L2M , swap pills ...

the 5 mode 8.4v has much lower Lo , so gives better run times ..
The 4.2v pill works great with a 18650 ... @ 400mA current draw Lo should be good for around 5 hours + , and be putting out plenty of usable light ...


----------



## lightmyway (Jun 22, 2009)

I,m not sure if this has been discussed before , using a L2M with the extension tube gives a gives a 3 cell CR123 capability Just be sure to use a pill that will handle the voltage or


----------



## old4570 (Jun 23, 2009)

lightmyway said:


> I,m not sure if this has been discussed before , using a L2M with the extension tube gives a gives a 3 cell CR123 capability Just be sure to use a pill that will handle the voltage or



Thats OK with the single mode pill , as they can handle up to 14 or 16 volts ... [ Depending on which one ] 

So 3 x 4.2 = 12.6v ...


----------



## baterija (Jun 23, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> If only 16340 cells had better capacity, then it would make this light a real winner.
> 
> I've skipped over this one so far due to the battery issue.



There's the "2009" variant that will take 18mm cells (so that it can take 18650 with an extension.) That means the Ultrafire 18350 should work. They aren't protected but off better capacity.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I just got my 2009 Solarforce L2m (single-mode). My plan for it was as follows:

Use the host for a P60 LA / 5mm LED 1xCR123 mod (Angelofwar’s thread)
Use the drop-in for a SureFire G3 2xAA configuration

Thwarted on both counts:

The host does seem to accept a SureFire P60 lamp assembly – the outer spring is too narrow of a diameter for the host and falls past the spring shoulder inside the host body. Also, the head cavity for the LA is pretty deep and appears too long to be a good fit for the P60 LA. I guess I could place a washer inside that would permit adequate spring contact and also take up the slack.
The R2 LED LA does not operate at all on 2.4v (2xAA) / 2.5v (CR123) at all, only on a 3.7v RCR. I guess this might not be a surprise to others, but I have been used to the greater flexibility of the Malkoff M30. In addition, the outer spring as mentioned before is too wide for the SureFire 6P-type hosts to fully seat. Oh well…
A bit out of character for me, but I haven’t read up on the various L2m threads before posting this. I was wondering if you folks have any suggestions. I might just have to sell this light on BST and bite the bullet for a FM 1x16340 body or even a Leef 1xCR123 body (I actually have a spare HA Head & HA Z41 tailcap, so that would actually be pretty sweet). Anybody know if the older non-2009 SolarForce L2m would be a better choice for what I’m trying to do?


----------



## jake25 (Aug 21, 2009)

bbbbb


----------

